# Second job?



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I will be moving to Dubai next month from the United States. Here, I have become accustomed to working more than one job due to having a lackluster social life. And I hoping to continue this in Dubai. However, I read an article published a couple of years ago stating that it is illegal to take on a second position in the UAE while being sponsored by another company. Considering that the article was not very recent, I wanted to know was this still the case.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Effectively, YES, because employment here is governed by being sponsored by your employer, working for someone else is not allowed. However, some people do with the agreement of their employer, so long as the other work does not cause any problems with the primary job. There are certain professions where people do freelance work on the side, but this is always with the agreement of their sponsor.

It will usually state in your employment contract that you will not work for anyone else.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

also, u might just end up having a not-so-lackluster social life here thereby eliminating time for said second job 

Dubai's pretty awesome that way!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The company who was looking at hiring me as a second job, required a letter from my company. 

My company wouldnt give. Check with your company if they will allow.


----------



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for the information. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This question has been asked - and answered - a number of times

Moonlighting is all right, as long as your boss agrees - The National


----------



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. Perhaps I did not conduct the search properly when I looked for it. But the article was very helpful.


----------

